# Sports Equipment in Thailand.



## asianscouser (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi fellow Thailand expats, my name is ken and i have lived in thailand ( various provinces) for approx 3 years, i am about to set up home with my Beautiful woman in Rayong.

Can any one tell me of a decent sports shop in or close to rayong? Chon buri or even Bangkok would suffice, I am looking for a multi gym and a punching training bag! 

Thanking you all in advance! 

Ken.


----------

